# Zaycon foods



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Has anyone bought from them before? There isn't a distribution site within 4 hrs of me so I'd like some info before trying them.
Https://www.zayconfoods.com/


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

i have bought ham, bacon, ground beef, chicken breasts from them. all of it has been very good quality and very decent prices. you MUST be able to pick it up when they say and occasionally they get off their schedule by a bit, so make sure they have a current number they can reach you by. the last 2 times they were delivering to tulsa i was not able to place an order because i couldn't make the delivery time that was scheduled. sometimes it is 8 in the morning and sometimes it may be an evening. 
if you refer some people and those people place orders then you can get credit towards your next order. right now they are also having a give-a-way
here is a link (I hope): 
https://www.zayconfoods.com/bag-of-cash

and another link:
http://preparednesspro.com/?s=zaycon
the woman that runs this site was on Doomsday Preppers and she is how i heard about Zaycon.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks. Thats where I heard about it. There is something similar here but it is only for veggies. Theres no grass out here and hay is to expensive so we don't raise our own beef anymore and its so expensive now. It would be nice to get a cheaper bulk price.


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

I have used them several times and have been VERY pleased. The pickup has taken about two minutes each time and the people are so pleasant, I look forward to it. And, more importantly, the meat is high quality and nicely priced. The ground beef is a whole different thing than what we had been getting at the stores, it is wonderful! We also have gotten chicken breasts, chicken strips and the buffalo wings, all good. I am signing up now for some kielbasa, hotdogs, etc and waiting for them to open up a bacon event. I can't say enough good things about Zaycon and recommend them to everyone I know!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

They look like something I'd be interested in. It looks like you have to register with the website to find out where they will be local to you. Do the prices show after you've registered?

I thought this was something like Horizon Meats at first, but the items aren't individually vac sealed and frozen.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

I might be interested in registering. However, before I do, Terri, if you have already registered, PM your referral link because I would like to give you credit if I do place an order. Since you're the one who mentioned it 

Carol


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

cnichols said:


> I might be interested in registering. However, before I do, Terri, if you have already registered, PM your referral link because I would like to give you credit if I do place an order. Since you're the one who mentioned it
> 
> Carol



Well thank you. I'll go look it up. Yes the prices show when you register. The boneless, skinless chicken breasts were less than $2 a pound. Unheard of around here.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I signed up and registered for the places nearby but none have enough yet.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

https://www.zayconfoods.com/refer/zf210137

I think that is it. The chicken seems to sell out fast. I'm going to call my Doctor and see if she will see if some people at her church are interested. If we can get enough people sharing the gas bill to make the 8hr round trip it might be worth it.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you for this info, there is an in event in April (chicken) and May (hot dogs, beef, sausage and ribs) just a little over a mile away from me  Most everything is under $3 a pound according to the price I see, chicken is less than $2 a pound and this is all hormone and antibiotic free, not frozen.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I just registered and see that they deliver in our little town, and also in five towns within an hour of us. Unfortunately the chicken breasts are sold out in every location. Has anyone tried the hot dogs and kielbasa?


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Happy it may be of some use to you. I registered my location as the closest large city. Maybe they will get enough people to start delivering there.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Mom_of_Four said:


> I just registered and see that they deliver in our little town, and also in five towns within an hour of us. Unfortunately the chicken breasts are sold out in every location. Has anyone tried the hot dogs and kielbasa?



I'm curious about this too. Anyone tried these?


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

I will pick up the hot dogs and kielbasa on May 11th, and will post how they are when we try them.


----------



## backtocolo (May 1, 2012)

We have gotten the chicken three times. It's very good. The first two times it was 1.49/lb. This last time was 1.69 lb We can about 3/4 of the chicken we get and freeze the other 1/4. It makes for a "long" day of canning when all that chicken is being done but so worth the effort when I come home from work to tired to cook and can use my canned chicken as the basis for a healthy quick dinner.

I also got the ham earlier this year. some of the best ham I have ever had.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Kristinemomof3 said:


> I'm curious about this too. Anyone tried these?


My daughter and I purchased 120 pounds of the chicken. It was listed as boneless, skinless and fresh, never frozen. My husband was early to the pickup site and was the first person to pick up the chicken. He didn't check chicken at the delivery site which was about 20 miles away. When he brought it home, about 20 percent was partially frozen, 10 percent had skin, and 10 percent was obviously old.

We had planned to seal all the chicken with my foodsaver and freeze in meal size portions. We had to cook the partially frozen, throw away the old chicken, and trim a lot of fat off the remainder.

We weighed the skin and old chicken and called the company. Their customer service was excellent and we received a refund on the 20 pounds we felt was substandard.

I might purchase again since we received such good service, but would definitely open the boxes at the site to verify it was fresh, non frozen skinless chicken. We did not ask for a refund for the chicken that we had to cook, but had a lot more work than we intended.

The breasts were very large - between 1 and 2 pounds each.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

I won't buy the packaged Sam's Ub breasts because they are huge and I always wonder what size of bird they came from to be do huge.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Kristinemomof3 said:


> I won't buy the packaged Sam's Ub breasts because they are huge and I always wonder what size of bird they came from to be do huge.


The breasts are always huge on our home raised broilers. We generally butcher between 8-10 weeks and they weigh in between 10-12 pounds cleaned.


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

We got the kielbasa, hot dogs and bacon wrapped pork filets last week, and are quite happy! The hot dogs are huge, like 1/4 pound dogs, and so good! In fact, so good that ,while we take hot dogs frequently to the flea market to feed 12 people, these things are staying here and everyone else is getting store bought hot dogs lol! The kielbasa was equally as good, skin not too tough, not too spicy. Also, not in loops, they're shaped like long hot dogs, so easy to portion. DH did not like the bacon wrapped pork, he said it tasted like ham, which he hates. DD and I loved that, though. So, we will definitely be ordering these again! We have bacon coming next month and are drooling already


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I ordered bacon this week, to be picked up June 6th. I'll post about it once we have a chance to try it. I'm excited! It was $3.49 per pound, which is a lot cheaper than the grocery store, and about equal to Costco's Kirkland brand.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

Compared with the prices that we pay, the prices are way too high.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

The prices for chicken are cheaper, the rest are comparable to local prices IF they had a closer distribution point. Thats what I'm waiting for.


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

The prices for ground beef, chicken and bacon are cheaper than our local prices, the kielbasa and hotdogs are comparable (but tastier) and the pork fillets are higher for us, but DD wanted them, and they are good. The delivery spot is 5 minutes from our house, closer than going to Sams, which is where I used to get a lot of our meat. They offer catfish, too, but that we can get from a local farm cheaper. All in all, Zaycon has been great for us, cheaper, convenient, and it sure is nice to have freezers packed full of meat!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

shannsmom said:


> The prices for ground beef, chicken and bacon are cheaper than our local prices, the kielbasa and hotdogs are comparable (but tastier) and the pork fillets are higher for us, but DD wanted them, and they are good. The delivery spot is 5 minutes from our house, closer than going to Sams, which is where I used to get a lot of our meat. They offer catfish, too, but that we can get from a local farm cheaper. All in all, Zaycon has been great for us, cheaper, convenient, and it sure is nice to have freezers packed full of meat!


I wish the delivery spot was 5 min away. Our closest is 4hrs away so that 8hr round trip is a bit much right now. I'm hoping they get a spot closer. The largest towns to us is an hr north or east and that would be doable.


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

yeah, if I had to drive 4 hours each way, I would not be going. The gas for the truck would negate any savings for me. I hope they get a closer delivery spot for you soon.


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

Just an update: we picked up our first order of bacon yesterday and tried it last night...DH said we will never buy bacon anywhere else again lol! It really is good! Thicker cut than what we have been getting in the store, and it doesn't just taste like salt, it had a nice deep flavor to it. It came in 12 three pound vacuum sealed packs, which is an odd size, but the foodsaver can take care of that


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Good. If they ever get a spot closer to me I'll know what to try.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've got an order of bacon to pick up next week, and 40 lbs of ground beef to pick up in August. Can't wait to try it! 3 lb pack of bacon are perfect for our family - I just refrigerate the leftovers and we eat it during the week on sandwiches or for breakfast.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

shannsmom said:


> Just an update: we picked up our first order of bacon yesterday and tried it last night...DH said we will never buy bacon anywhere else again lol! It really is good! Thicker cut than what we have been getting in the store, and it doesn't just taste like salt, it had a nice deep flavor to it. It came in 12 three pound vacuum sealed packs, which is an odd size, but the foodsaver can take care of that


I missed the bacon sale, wahhh!  It may be Wright's bacon or something similar. They sell theirs in 3-pound packages, and it's thick cut and THE best bacon I've ever had! I buy the hickory flavor...do you think the Zaycon bacon had any hickory flavor to it? It does sound like I probably would have liked it. Sure hope they have another one soon. :drools: 

So far, all I've gotten are the chicken breasts, but they're really good too...and HUGE! They have ground beef right now, but it's 93/7 lean, and that's just a little too much for me. I usually buy ground chuck, and I think the 93/7 is more like ground round. Too lean and it just doesn't have much flavor, too fat and it shrinks up too much. Or maybe I'm just too picky, lol!


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

Calliemoonbeam, it definitely does have a hickory flavor to it. I have Wrights in the freezer, which is good, but this is even better! And apparently we can eat 3 pounds in a week lol! DH requested it for his Father's Day breakfast so I cooked the rest of the 3 pounds up, and there's just enough left for 1 more day. We love their ground beef, it has a nice flavor even when added to other things. Ever since I was pregnant with DD, I could never stand the smell of raw hamburger, but this smell makes me hungry! We pick up 40 more pounds next month, and we should be fully stocked on meat by that point, and not need to order (or buy) anything for several months. We still have 5 turkeys in the freezer in addition to all the Zaycon orders we have been getting, so space is scarce! We now need room for ice cream lol!

Now, I do have to say, we will not be reordering the chicken strips or chicken wings, we didn't like the strips too much, and DH said the wings flavor was really good, but the bones were all broken in them, and he found that to be unnerving.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Bacon BETTER than Wrights?!? Ohhhh, you're killing me, lol!  Now I am REALLY sorry I missed that sale!

Thanks for the info on the ground beef, I may try it after all and see how it goes. I've never had any interest in the pre-breaded things, and I don't eat wings. I prefer to see what I'm getting and to do my food prep myself. I'd be disturbed about the broken bones too, that's just weird.

That's all I've received mailers for so far. Thanks so much for the heads up on the bacon and ground beef!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I love the Wrights bacon. I can't wait for a closer distribution point.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

shannsmom said:


> Just an update: we picked up our first order of bacon yesterday and tried it last night...DH said we will never buy bacon anywhere else again lol! It really is good! Thicker cut than what we have been getting in the store, and it doesn't just taste like salt, it had a nice deep flavor to it. It came in 12 three pound vacuum sealed packs, which is an odd size, but the foodsaver can take care of that


If you cured your own pork bellies for bacon you wouldn't even like Zaycon bacon!

I'm gonna see if Zaycon has a pickup poi t near me, the chicken seems like the best deal.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

wannabechef said:


> If you cured your own pork bellies for bacon you wouldn't even like Zaycon bacon!
> 
> I'm gonna see if Zaycon has a pickup poi t near me, the chicken seems like the best deal.


I have bacon waiting to be cured and no clue of how to do it.:sob:


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> I have bacon waiting to be cured and no clue of how to do it.:sob:


I'll post some links tonight, meanwhile if you have an Academy sports get yourself some pink salt.

Do you have a meat slicer and a smoker?


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

wannabechef, I am curious to see how this is done, as well. DH saw something and said we need to buy our own pork bellies, but I don't even know where to get those!


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

shannsmom said:


> wannabechef, I am curious to see how this is done, as well. DH saw something and said we need to buy our own pork bellies, but I don't even know where to get those!


Do you have a cooks warehouse near you? Ingles can order them from Smithfield, and anyone who processes while hogs should be able to get them.

If that fails, Asian markets will have them, but don't get the uncured strips, you want to cure a whole belly.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Here is some bacon I cured.

My Anvil 12" slicer
View attachment 10993


Home cured corned beef...
View attachment 10994


View attachment 10988

View attachment 10989

View attachment 10990

View attachment 10991


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

no cook's warehouse that I know of, no Ingles (we have very few grocery chains here, it's sad), but I just found a couple of butcher's, I may try them. Lovely pictures! I'm hungry now!


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

shannsmom said:


> no cook's warehouse that I know of, no Ingles (we have very few grocery chains here, it's sad), but I just found a couple of butcher's, I may try them. Lovely pictures! I'm hungry now!


I'm 60 miles east of Atlanta...you can get anything in Atlanta!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

wannabechef said:


> I'll post some links tonight, meanwhile if you have an Academy sports get yourself some pink salt.
> 
> Do you have a meat slicer and a smoker?



I have a slicer but no smoker. I just have a propane grill and a small R2 D2 shaped charcoal grill. I have to be careful on what I use as my daughter doesn't tolerate preservatives / chemicals in her food.


Those pictures are wonderful. They look delicious....


----------

